# Mein neuer Teichbewohner



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,
habe heute einen Stör etwa 2,5 KG und 80cm lang bei einer Fischzucht günstig erstanden.
Hier die Bilder:


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

*Tach*

Wie man sieht ist das Wasser klar nur der Boden und die Wände nicht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

*huhu*

Einen kleinen __ Graskarpfen habe ich auch noch dazu bekommen.Allerdings nicht auf dem Bild.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

> Wie man sieht ist das Wasser klar nur der Boden und die Wände nicht


*gg*
man kanns auch übertrieben oft betonen  

ich erinnere an das gespräch gestern im chat 

ansonsten: schöner fisch


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

*..*

Hallo Christian,

gewagte Unternehmung, deinen Stör bei die Schildis zu setzen    :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

Hi Christian,
falls Du die __ Kröten im Sommer in das gleiche Becken setzen willst, in dem auch der Stör lebt, bin mir da leider auch nicht so sicher ob das eine so gute Idee wäre. Könnte sehr gut sein, daß Du nicht lange Freude an Deinem Stör hast. Laß es besser, - dat wird nix.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

hi
muss mich leider markus anschliessen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

Hi Christian,
falls Du die __ Kröten im Sommer in das gleiche Becken setzen willst, in dem auch der Stör lebt, bin mir da leider auch nicht so sicher ob das eine so gute Idee wäre. Könnte sehr gut sein, daß Du nicht lange Freude an Deinem Stör hast. Laß es besser, - dat wird nix.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

Tja ....... für das Geld hättest Du Dir sicher auch die billig-Pflanzfilter-Variante bauen können, die ich Dir gestern vorgeschlagen habe, aber manchmal redet man halt auch mit Betonwänden oder so ähnlich.

Vielleicht läßt Du die Schildis einfach da wo sie sind .... oder Du verkaufst sie und baust von dem Erlös einen Pflanzfilterteich ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

...oder noch besser:
Du spendierst den Fischen einen Pflanzenfilter und den __ Schildkröten einen eigenen Teich oder trennst zumindest (wie wir das im Moment auch noch machen) für die __ Kröten einen Teil des vorhandenen Teichs ab.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

*hi*

Wie kommt ihr denn darauf das die Schildies einem 2,5 KG schweren und 80cm langen Stör was antun?
Habe einen Bekannten der hat 40 Schildies in seinem Teich und da sind ein haufen Fische drin und die Schildies machen nichts.
Ich habe keine Schnappschildies


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

*...*

Hallo Christian,

ich hege schwere Bedenken wegen der Wasserqualität für deinen Stör, deswegen mein Einwand.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

*...*

Noch ein kleiner, aber denkbar wichtiger Einwand : Wie tief ist die "Pfütze" ? Was machste denn im Winter mit dem Tier ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

Hi Christian,
ich komme darauf, weil ich im letzten Sommer beobachtet habe wie ausgerechnet unsere liebste Gelbwange einem unserer ca. 40cm Koi hinterher gejagt ist und ihn auch in die Schwanzflosse gebissen hat. Seitdem haben unsere Fische und __ Wasserschildkröten getrennte Betten.  :? 
Meiner weiteren Beobachtung nach sind __ Störe sehr zutraulich, langsam und unvorsichtig. Die besten Voraussetzungen um von einer Wasserschildkröte zumindest verletzt zu werden.
Von den absolut verschiedenen Ansprüchen an Wasser und Umgebung mal ganz abgesehen. Wasserschildkröten und Koi zusammen ist ja schon nicht so einfach. Aber WSK und Störe bilden doch meines Wissens den absoluten Gegensatz besonders bezüglich der Temperatur. Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

*hi*

Meine Pfütze   ist 1m tief und fasst 27000Liter Wasser und die Qualität ist ok.
Meine Schildies jagen keinen Fischen nach jedenfalls nicht die Weibchen die Männchen habe ich immer getrennt gehabt im kleinen Teich da ich Angst hatte sie nicht mehr fangen zu können wenn es September wird.
Werde es testen


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

*...*

Lieber Christian,

auch extra nochmal für dich hier niedergeschrieben, "Pfütze" ist Umgangssprache und für *mich* die reguläre Bezeichnung für unsere Gartenteiche   

Oki, ich denke, ich brauch nix mehr dazu zu sagen ... learning by doing, kann man nur Glück wünschen (und das wirst du brauchen bzw. dein Stör   ).


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

*hi*

Der Stör ist riesen groß die Schildies klein Tiere in dem Verhältnis tun sich nichts aber werde es im Auge halten wenn es soweit ist.

Was hast du denn immer mit meiner Wasserqualität?


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

*Re: hi*

.... das die Schildis an den gehn glaube ich noch nicht einmal ...



			
				Christian schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du denn immer mit meiner Wasserqualität?



Immer ? Hatten wir schonmal drüber gesprochen ? Öhm, ich sehe nur deinen Kammerfilter,der dir das Nitrit in Nitrat umwandeln soll, aber keine Pflanzen, die das enstehende Nitrat abbauen ... u.U. zusammen mit deinen Schildis und der entstehenden Verschmutzung des Wasser kann es ganz schon arg für den "kleinen" werden ...

Nun weiss ich nicht, ob die Bilder des doch sehr grünen Wassers mit oder ohne Filteranlage sind ... ich nehme stark an ohne.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

Hi Christian,
welche Schildkrötenarten hast Du denn und wie alt sind die? Das es keine Schnappschildkröten sind war mir schon klar.    Bei denen wär Dein Stör schon jetzt im Fischhimmel.  
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

.. übrigens, berichte bitte weiter wie das Zusammenleben funktioniert. Bin wirklich sehr daran interessiert.
Gruß again
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

*hi*

Ach jetzt verstehe ich du siehst dir immer meine alten Bilder aus dem Album an.
Nein da war noch kein Filter dran jetzt ist das Wasser so klar wie auf dem Störbild denn das ist mein TEich.

@Markus
Alter weiss ich nicht aber 3 Schildies sind ausgewachsene Schmuckschildkröten,1 Missisippi ,eine Gelbwangen rest weiss ich noch nicht sind noch klein denke Gelbwangen.
Habe sie von Leuten die sie nicht mehr halten können weil zu wenig Platz oder Zeit.
Die Weibchen 5 an der Zahl jagen keine Fische das weiss ich die kleinen Schildies waren immer getrennt im anderen Teich da waren keine Fische drin werde es ja sehen wenn sie jagen trenne ich sie wieder.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

Der Teich ?






Der Filter ?





Hmm und wo sind die Pflanzen ? Klares Wasser sagt nichts über dessen Qualität aus   

Aber gut, ich denke du weisst was du tust und es bedarf keiner weiteren Worte, zumindest von mir ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

Hi Christian,
ich nochmal. Stell doch mal Bilder Deiner __ Kröten ein. Bin ja nu wirklich neugierig auf Deine Gesellschaft. Hast Du mal versucht über das DGHT- Forum oder die Schröte-Seite Deine Kröten zu bestimmen? Der Begriff Schmuckschildkröten beeinhaltet diverse Arten. Wie groß (Panzerlänge) sind die ausgewachsenen Kröten denn? Und wie klein die anderen?
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

*hi*

Keine Pflanzen ausser Schilff.
Ich lass mal einen Wassertest machen.

@Markus
keine Ahnung was die Art angeht aber größe bei 8 Tieren ist unterschiedlich von 10cm-37cm.
Ich mach Bilder wenn ich sie raussetze.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

hallo christian,

sorry, aber jetzt muß ich dir mal meine pers. meinung sagen:

egal was ich von dir in diesem forum auch schon las - immer viel gerede und ausflüchte - fakten null  :cry: 
bevor du hier was schreibst hast du zu einem thema schon eine fertige felsenfeste meinung die du bis zum excess verteidigst - selbst wenn dir die fakten ausgehen und nur noch wischiwaschi rauskommt - für mich hat ein forum den sinn zu lernen - für dich anscheinend einen anderen  

also nochmal zu den fakten:

- teich ist 1 m tief und unbeheizt - zu flach für den winter - tödlich für deinen stör !!!
-- du hast keine pflanzen die nitrat abbauen (nach deinen worten kein geld für einen pflanzenfilter, diesen haben wir vor ca. einem jahr groß und breit besprochen) 
-- du hast aber geld einen stör zu kaufen ohne dafür die ZWINGEND notwendigen vorraussetzungen zu schaffen.
-- letztes jahr hast du geheult du bekommst die brühe nicht klar (schwebealgen) - was soll dieses jahr anderst sein ???
-- __ schildkröten hast du in deinem teich - nach meinem kentnissstand(hier darf ich verbessert werden) grandiose wasserverschmutzer - wie willst du deren müll aus dem wasser holen ????

sorry - ich zumindest finde dein handeln schizophren und kann dir in keinster weise folgen - weder fachlich noch emotional !!! :cry: 

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

*^hi*

@JürgenS
komisch bei dir habe ich immer das Gefühl du magst mich nicht du hast immer so provozierende Sprüche auf Lager.
Einen Teich zu beheitzen ist was für Leute die zu viel Geld haben und damit nichts anzufangen wissen.
Mein Teich ist klar wie du sicherlich auf dem Störbild gesehen hast was sich noch ändern könnte wenn es wärmer wird mal sehen.
Das Wasser ist mit einem Meter tief genug für eine Überwinterung denn der Teich ist schon 20 Jahre alt und die großen Karpfen die da mal drin waren haben es 20 Jahre lang überlebt.
Was das lernen aus einem Forum angeht bin ich geteilter Meinung denn nicht alles was geschrieben wird ist auch die Lösung.
Ich kann mich an keinen Beitrag erinnern in dem du mal einer Meinung mit mir warst woran liegt das?
Jetzt sag nicht an meinem fehlenden Fachwissen.
Wenn du etwas gegen mich hast dann schreib es mir per Mail und belaste damit nicht das Forum!
Ich halte solange an einer Meinung fest bis ich eines besseren belehrt wurde allerdings nicht durch Sprüche.
Aber nett das du dir Zeit genommen hast an mir rumzu nörgeln.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

*hi*

Ups das ging an Jürgen B!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

@Christian: Iss schon OK,ich schliesse mich Jürgen-b `s Meinung an  ...

Und wenn die "Sprüche"(letzter Absatz Deines vorletzten Postings) doch an mich gerichtet sein sollen,dann verdrehst Du die Dinge etwas,da nicht belegbare Behauptungen immer von Dir kommen  .

Wünsche Dir mit Deinen -noch nicht bestimmten-Schildkrötenarten(auch so ein Thema) und Deinen Fischis alles Gute!

Just my two cents...  
Gruss   JürgenS


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

Hi Christian!

Filtertechnisch wird das wirklich nix mt dem kleinen Filter und der Pflanzenlosigkeit im Teich!
Ausserdem ist er noch gepumpt,  welches meiner Meinung für den Filter nicht von Vorteil ist.
Jetz ist dein Wasser noch klar (so klar ist es auch wieder nicht), aber das ändert sich sicher schnell bei Sonne und Wärme.
Ein Skimmer währe auch nicht verkehrt, bei dem Schmutz , der sich da auf der Oberfläche rummtreibt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

hallo christian,

NEIN, ich habe ganz sicher nichts gegen dich persöhnlich - einzig deine art von aktion und reaktion wiederspricht sich mit meinem gedankengut, und solltest du in der lage sein die postings anderer user zu interpretieren, so solltest auch du irgendwann zu dieser erkentniss kommen.




> teich ist 1 m tief und unbeheizt - zu flach für den winter - tödlich für deinen stör !!!
> -- du hast keine pflanzen die nitrat abbauen (nach deinen worten kein geld für einen pflanzenfilter, diesen haben wir vor ca. einem jahr groß und breit besprochen)
> -- du hast aber geld einen stör zu kaufen ohne dafür die ZWINGEND notwendigen vorraussetzungen zu schaffen.
> -- letztes jahr hast du geheult du bekommst die brühe nicht klar (schwebealgen) - was soll dieses jahr anderst sein ???
> -- __ schildkröten hast du in deinem teich - nach meinem kentnissstand(hier darf ich verbessert werden) grandiose wasserverschmutzer - wie willst du deren müll aus dem wasser holen ????



ansonsten würde es mich freuen wenn du ganz einfach mal fachlich zu obigen fragen stellung beziehen könntest, und zwar mit fakten und keinen erfahrungswerten von der mutter meiner tante ihrem sohn etc.

gerne bin auch ich im verhältniss zu ..... :razz:  bereit dazuzulernen .....

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

*hi*

@JürgenS
Nein du warst nicht gemeint hatte mich verschrieben zu viele ´Jürgen hier.

@Harti
Welchen Schmutz an der Wasseroberfläche meinst du denn?Die Linsen von Steeev?


@Jürgen-B
Hast du Erfahrungen mit Stören im zusammenleben mit __ Wasserschildkröten?


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

Christian - keine Gegenfragen stellen sondern die Fragen von juergen-b doch einfach mal beantworten. 

Um aber auch auf Deine Frage einzugehen: Hast Du denn Erfahrung mit dem Zusammenleben von Stören und (den Dir unbekannten) Schildkrötenarten?

Nimm  nicht so eine ablehnene Haltung an wie auf dem Foto! Wir wollen hier helfen - in erster Linie wegen der Tiere, in zweiter Linie wegen der Menschen, die diese Tiere in ihrer Verantwortung pflegen. 

Man muß Pflege nicht übertreiben - zumindestens als Nicht-Vegetarier gehen einem da eh die Argumente aus - aber wenn man ein Tier schon zu sich nimmt, dann sollte es auch die bestmögliche Pflege erhalten und ein Karpfen z.B. ist anders wie ein Stör - wenn ich mich recht entsinne,  macht ein Karpfen eine Art Winterruhe während ein Stör das nicht tut. Das Ende vom Lied wird sein, dass der Stör in dem Wasser, das ihm noch verbleibt, seine hektischen Runden dreht und dabei alles, was sonst Winterruhe hält, stört und vermutlich alle Tiere leiden - wenn nicht sogar beschließen, sich einen anderen schönen Ort zu suchen, der dann aber nicht mehr auf unserer Welt ist. Das gilt es zu vermeiden und gegen Tierquälerei hab ich was. Dann grill Dir den Stör lieber nach fachmännischer Tötung als ihn nach monatelangem Leiden unter Tränen zu begraben!

Und jetzt bin ich gespannt auf Deine Argumente, weil ich schließe mich den Jürgens, die es hier so gibt, voll und ganz an.

Es hat niemand etwas gegen einen User namens Christian, nur wenn sich ein User dermaßen bockig verhält, dann könnte man (und damit meine ich mich jetzt) auf Dauer dass Gefühl haben, dass Du dieses Ziel erreichen möchtest und alles dransetzt, dass dies so schnell wie möglich eintritt!


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

Manche Leute sind leider etwas Beratungsresistent.

Grüße 

von noch einem Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

*...*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich gehe sogar noch etwas weiter und sage, das manche einfach nur das tolle hören wollen, nicht die Nachteile und Probleme, das manches mit sich zieht ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

*hi*

Ihr seit mir ja eine tolle Hilfe der eine nörgelt an meinen Schildies rum der andere am Teich der nächste am Stör und der letzte an meiner Haltung auf meinem Bild.
Ich werde es testen da von euch ja nur vermutungen kommen und eine Art Nörgelversammlung.
Schick mir doch mal einer einen Link wo seine Behauptungen bestätigt werden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

*...*

Wie bitte ? Nörgeln ?

Du willst noch mehr Fakten hören, als wir dir hier schon aufgezählt haben ? Sind es dir nicht schon Nachteile genug ?

Ich bin echt sprachlos und werde nichts weiter zu Thema sagen, denn wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

und wieder wurden die Fragen nicht beantwortet ...

.. wer nörgelt denn hier!


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

*hi*

So jetzt reicht es mir.
Ich informiere mich über das Tier und dessen Überwinterung.
Habe keine Lust mich hier von Leuten die eine solche Situation wie sie bei mir im teich herrscht nicht kennen, belehren zu lassen.
Tipps sind ja ok aber mit unsachlichen Sprüchen wie:"Wenn du die Haltung wie auf deinem Bild einnimmst dann bringt das nichts" usw dafür bin ich zu alt.
Ich werde mich im Fachhandel erkundigen und dann entscheiden ob ich das Tier behalte oder es besser wieder zurück gebe.
Hoffe jetzt hört das gewetter hier auf denn ich bin hier nicht der Sündenbock.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

> Ich bin echt sprachlos und werde nichts weiter zu Thema sagen, denn wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen



Leider müßen die Tiere es erleiden.



> Ich werde mich im Fachhandel erkundigen und dann entscheiden ob ich das Tier behalte oder es besser wieder zurück gebe.



Endlich ein guter Ansatz.

Ich habe wieder Hoffnung auf ein: *Alles wird gut*


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

> Zitat:
> teich ist 1 m tief und unbeheizt - zu flach für den winter - tödlich für deinen stör !!!
> -- du hast keine pflanzen die nitrat abbauen (nach deinen worten kein geld für einen pflanzenfilter, diesen haben wir vor ca. einem jahr groß und breit besprochen)
> -- du hast aber geld einen stör zu kaufen ohne dafür die ZWINGEND notwendigen vorraussetzungen zu schaffen.
> ...



wenn du diese fragen beantworten kannst sparst du dir den fachhandel und viele probleme im anschluß - was du als nörgelei bezeichnest ist in dem fachbereich biologie, chemie und ethik angesiedelt ..... 

deine argumentation dagegen wäre im fachbereich psychologie zu finden und sehr schwer mit teichthemen verknüpfbar !

solltest du bereit sein auch fachlich sachlicher basis weiterzudiskutieren wäre ich geren dazu bereit - ansonsten werde ich mich hier ausklinken.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

*Re: hi*



			
				Christian schrieb:
			
		

> @JürgenS
> @Harti
> Welchen Schmutz an der Wasseroberfläche meinst du denn?Die Linsen von Steeev?



LOL !
Es sieht wie Schmutz aus!
 Sry.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

*hi*

@Jürgen
Wenn ich beim Biotop war melde ich mich wieder

@Harti 
wo denn Schmutz auf dem Bild?
Das ist Futter


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

@Christian: im ernst die anderen haben recht. will jetzt nicht im einzelenen darauf eingehen nur soviel. 
meine fischis leben zurzeit in meiner garage in einer innenhälterung.
da ich meinen teich gerade umbaue.
einmal hatte ich vergessen einen wasserwechsel zu machen und prompt ist mir das wasser gekippt. nach streifen test sollte bei nitrit nix farbliches zu erkennen sein. es war aber dunkel rosa !!!!!
meine feststellung war/ist das der filter irgendwann seine arbeit einstellt wenn die nitrat werte zu hoch sind. auch alle 2 tage wasser wechseln brachte nix.
so habe ich zwei pflanzbecken voll mit pflanzen drangehangen. und nach nur 5 tagen sind meine nitrat werte deutlich zurück gegangen und damit natürlich auch der nitrit wert. und die pflanzen kommen richtig gewalltig


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

*hi*

@Lars
Was haste denn für die Pflanzen ausgegeben?
Wie hast du das Bautechnisch bewerkstelligt?
Hast du Photos dazu?


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo Christian
bei Fragen zum anlegen eines Pflanzenfilters kann ich dir Werner empfehlen. Habe ihn meinen Teich, den Besatz geschildert. Es kam dann eine Liste mit Pflanzen die sich besonders gut Eignen. War mit der Beratung sehr zufrieden. Auch der Kauf der Pflanzen war mehr als Zufriedenstellend. Werde nach Vergrößerung meines Teiches wieder Werners Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen. Haben schon kurz gemailt. Schildere ihn doch mal deinen Fall und du wirst sicher eine gute Hilfe bekommen.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

hallo christian,


> @Lars
> Was haste denn für die Pflanzen ausgegeben?
> Wie hast du das Bautechnisch bewerkstelligt?
> Hast du Photos dazu?



sorry, selbst auf die gefahr hin daß du mal wieder der meinung bist ich mag dich nicht - dieses thema wurde mit dir schon in sehr ausreichender form diskutiert - leidest du etwa an alzheimer oder ist dies eine art beschäftigungstheorie fürs forum oder hörst du dich etwa gerne selber reden zur steigerung deines ego`s  :cry:  :cry:  :cry: 
http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?p=13197/?q=#13197

desweiteren ist eine weitere diskussion diesbezüglich wohl nach deinen eigenen aussagen fruchtlos ..........


> allerdings ist ein Pflanzenfilter eine teure Angelegenheit,die Pflanzen kosten viel Geld und das Umbauen auch und das Geld hab ich nicht.



jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

Wer weiß Jürgen, vielleicht hat sichs Christian doch eines Besseren überlegt und investiert jetzt in einen Pflanzfilter ..... aber er wollte sich ja eh noch melden, wenn er sich schlau gemacht hat ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

ohne weiteren komentar will ich hier die bilder nachliefern.
was ich für die pflanzen bezahlt habe ich weiß es nicht mehr.....
















und hier sollen später mal allen pflanzen rein


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

*hi*

@Susanne,Jürgen,Lars

Danke für die Bilder der Pflanzen.
Treffe mich morgen mit Anja und mache auch bei ihr einen Test.
Sie hat gerade einen Filter mit Kies angelegt wollte ich mir mal ansehen.
Keine Sorge werde mich melden wenn ich was neues weiss.
Und danke für den Tipp Lars mit den Pflanzen werde ihn auch mal anschreiben wenn ich weiss wie ich es am besten anstelle im Garten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

also ich kann ebenfalls nur betonen das ein teich mit 1 meter wassertiefe absolut nicht ausreichend für den stör ist!
und ich habe nicht zum spass eine maturaarbeit über __ störe verfasst..

@ administrator
sorry tommi hatte einfach noch keine zeit...aber in 4 wochen ist alles vorbei;-)

lg thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

*hi*

War heute Biotop hab Wassertest machen lassen:

PH=8,5
KH=5
NO3 (Nitrat)=50 mg/l
N=2 (Nitrit)=0,1 mg/l
NH3 (Amonium)=0,5 mg/l
NH4 (Amoniak)=0,5 mg/l
P04 (Phosphat)=0,0 mg/l

Jetzt könnt ihr loslegen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

*Re: hi*



			
				Christian schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt könnt ihr loslegen.



Jetzt echt    ... wie oft willste es noch hören ? Hmm ?   Entweder schaltest du bei dem Lesen der Beiträge oder dem Chat irgendwie ab oder hast den nächsten Tag alles vergessen ... schlimm schlimm  :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

*hi*

Wieso seit ihr so negativ?
Hab die Wasserwerte jetzt nu könnt ihr mir doch was dazu sagen oder?


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo Christian,

habe mich bei Dir schon vor langer Zeit ausgeklinkt. Das hier ist kein Beraterclub für Unbelehrbare - solltest Du etwas nicht verstehen.

Das Verlangen, hier noch irgend einen Ratschlag zu hören, nur, weil Du mal wieder neue Werte einstellst, ist schon dreist.

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hi Christian!

Pflanzen kannst du doch sammeln an Teichrändern.
__ Schilf und __ Schwertlilien sind doch nicht so schwehr zu erkennen.

Deine Werte sind schon an der Obergrenze angelangt.
Höher sollten sie nicht steigen.
Der PH wert sollte bei 7 sein.
8,5 ist zu hoch!


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

@ Christian, ich erbarme mich.
Also: Der pH ist für Fische wohl doch etwas hoch, deine ganzen Stickstoffwerte sind beschissen und dass der Phosphatwert gleich Null ist, kann ich fast nicht glauben. Wer hat denn wie die Werte gemessen ??
MfG, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

@ Christian:

Was willst Du hören?

Deine Wasserwerte sind alle klasse, wir haben uns total getäuscht, Du brauchst natürlich keinen Pflanzenfilter und __ Störe fühlen sich pudeleswohl bei __ Schildkröten und bei einer Beckentiefe von einem Meter?

Stimmt halt leider alles gar nicht!

1.) Was ist nun mit dem Pflanzenfilter - hast Du Dich eine günstige Lösung gefunden? Die Lösung von Lars könnte doch auch was für Dich sein: Einfach die Pflanzen in Körben in den Teich stellen - hast ja Trittsteine zum draufstellen und die Fische lassen sie so vielleicht auch in Ruhe.

2.) Was ist mit Deinen Infos über Störe - hast Du bei Dir die nötigen Voraussetzugen?

Freue mich auf Deine Antworten zu 1. und 2.!


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

ich will jetzt mal ganz ehrlich sein.
das was du da hast, hat mit einem teich/biotop nichts gemeinsam.
da kannst du vieleicht __ schildkröten halten, aba das war es dann auch und das nur mit regelmässigen wasserwechsel......

solange du keine nährstoffverzehrer im becken (bewust nicht teich geschrieben) hast wirst du dich nur im kreis drehen.
wo ist das problem einen PF anzulegen wenn nicht im becken dann halt ausserhalb. mit ner kleinen pumpe wäre es kein problem.

im übrigen werden dir da teichmuscheln auch keine hilfe sein.





















also lass dir helfen oder lass es sein, aba nicht  :cry: kommen, hier 


bis dann und friede, OK !!!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

@ harti,

ist doch nicht schön andere anzustiften aus der natur die pflanzen zu holen. würde dieses jeder machen gebe es keine natur mehr. und was dann als teich angeboten wird ist bestimmt kein ersatz  

also laßt die finger von der natur  und holt euch die pflanzen beim gärtner. ein teich kostet eben ein bischen, das weiß man aber vorher.

auf christian wird rumgehackt weil er eurer meinung nach fehler macht aber es wird toleriert das zerstört wird was ihr aufbauen wollt (biotop, teich, natur)

ich kann dazu nur sagen das ich über 100 pflanzen in den gärtnereien gekauft habe. es hat zwar geld gekostet aber das wußte ich schon vor 2 jahren das die nicht umsonst sind.

@ lars,

toller teich, sieht wirklich super aus


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

Galrian schrieb:
			
		

> auf christian wird rumgehackt weil er eurer meinung nach fehler macht aber es wird toleriert das zerstört wird was ihr aufbauen wollt (biotop, teich, natur)



Hallo Galrian,

bitte, lies dir das Thema mal genau durch ... lies die Themen von Christian vom letzten Jahr durch .... gleicht ein Auge dem anderen ... entweder will er es nicht hören oder hat wie Jürgen so schön sagte "Alzgeheimer".

Rumhacken tun wir nicht, aber wenn 100% der Meinung ist, das es nicht funzt, kann man sich nicht in aLternativen Fragen/Zusätze flüchten, nur, um eine positive Meinung zu hören.

Und wenn ich dann die Wasserwerte lese und mir sagt einer, das er klares Wasser hat, sagt mir alles ... er will es einfach nicht hören   

Anstatt sich über die Haltungsbedingungen zu informieren, schmeisst er hier die Werte hin, ignoriert alle anderen negativen Aspekte, was mir schon alles sagt, denn das Tier ist ihm nicht wichtig, Hauptsache klares Wasser  

Sowas macht micht rasend


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

@ Tommi,

 :biggthumpup:


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

@ administrator

was sagst du denn dazu einfach was wir benötigen aus der natur zu entfernen  
würde gerne deine meinung dazu hören


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo galrian,

bin zwar nich der Admin...... aber ich finde es gelinde gesagt Schei....

Glaube auch nicht, daß man da noch viele Worte verlieren muss
so leute gibt es halt - leider  * Sind eh unbelehrbar*

Bis Sie vieleicht mal erwischt werden.......... :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

christian ist einfach unbelehrbar.....
ich will jetzt nicht das chatprotokoll von gestern abend einstellen aber man siehts es auch hier oft genug....

ich kann mich den vorrednern nur anschließen....


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

:cry: ich kann es gar nicht glauben, dass Leute so unbelehrbar sind. Es muß doch dem Dümmsten klar werden, dass wir versuchen zu helfen und dass wir uns wohl relativ einig sind in unseren Meinungen. Was müssen das für Menschen sein .......


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

*...*



			
				Galrian schrieb:
			
		

> @ administrator
> 
> was sagst du denn dazu einfach was wir benötigen aus der natur zu entfernen
> würde gerne deine meinung dazu hören



Hallo Galrian,

hmm, jetzt bringste mich aber in die Zwickmühle    ... nein   ... bei Pfütze 1 ist das meiste aus Baumarkt, Nachbarn und von befreundeten Teichbesitzern, im Garten/Trümmerfeld auch.

Pfütze 2 ist der komplette Pflanzenbestand von Werner (www.nypmaion.de), hat ne ganze Stange Geld gekostet und ist immer noch nicht am Ende, was fehlt ist noch der Filtergraben (ca. 200 Pflanzen), der mittlerweile komplett ausgehoben ist. Da ich nicht Rockefeller bin (leider  :cry: )muss das noch 1-2 Wochen warten, bis wieder das Budget für den Monat da iss ( und auch das Angebot von Werner da iss -> Hint    )

Letzten Sommer hatte ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt, Riesenhechtkraut aus der Nähe von X zusammen mit Y zu "klauen" , habs aber nicht gemacht sondern von Werner "geklaut".

Dieses Jahr habe ich wieder beim Aussendienst so ein ähnliches Rohrkolbenfeld gesehen   ... aber ich lasse die Finger davon, obwohl es sehr verlockend ist, gerade für den Filtergraben, denn wenn jeder die Pflanzen der Natur entnehmen würde, wo kämen wir denn da hin ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

*hi*

ich kann es gar nicht glauben, dass Leute so unbelehrbar sind. Es muß doch dem Dümmsten klar werden, dass wir versuchen zu helfen und dass wir uns wohl relativ einig sind in unseren Meinungen. Was müssen das für Menschen sein ....... 
_________________



so nicht!


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

ich hoffe das sich der rest auch daran hält und die pflanzen nicht aus der natur entfernt :?

ach falls jetzt jemand denkt ich bin gärtner und will verkaufen:  

nein ich bin es nicht


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

@ Gladiator von Köln
doch genauso. Ich bin 192cm groß und 105 kg schwer (also Gladiator von Lindelbeach) und stelle mich in aller Größe vor die Aussage von Susanne !!!
Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

Galrian schrieb:
			
		

> @ administrator
> 
> was sagst du denn dazu einfach was wir benötigen aus der natur zu entfernen
> würde gerne deine meinung dazu hören



Hallo!

Dein oder unsere Teiche sind wohl keine Natur?
Wo fängt bei dir Natur an?
Man zerstört die Pflanzen doch nicht.
Es werden doch nur Ableger umgepflanzt.

Dort wo ich die Pflanzen her habe wachsen jede Menge nach jedes Jahr, obwohl einmal im Jahr die Teichdämme aufgeschoben werden und sämtliche Uferbepflanzung zerstört wird.
Dort ist Privatgrundstück und der Besitzer kann machen was er will.
Ich bin mit ihm aufgewachsen und kann so viele Pflanzen holen wie ich will!
Fals du Ahnung von Teichwirtschaft hast, weisst du was passiert im Herbst oder Winter mit den Dämmen.

Den Schrott aus Holland sollte man wirklich nicht kaufen!
Geht zu einer Teichwirtschaft in der Nähe und holt euch dort ein par Ableger.(Davon geht nichts ein)
Die wachsen eh besser und schneller , weil sie das Klima gewöhnt sind.
Es trägt auch zur Vermehrung der Pflanze bei und ist keinesfals negativ zu bewerten.

Schlecht ist es wenn einige mit ihren fetten Autokarren an die Teiche und Wälder fahren, ihren Müll entsorgen und sich freuen mal in der Natur gewesen zu sein !
Bei euch gibt es wohl nur eine Lilienstaude im Umkreis von 500 km ?
Ist ja kein Wunder , wenn ihr den ganzen Dreck vom NRW rüber bekommt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

das unsere teiche keine natur sind weiß ich wohl selbst. du hast es aber so verfaßt als wenn man einfach zu irgendeinen teich fährt und sich was rausholt.
wenn ihr so komische dinger habt die immer platt gemacht werden ist es wohl was anderes. soetwas kenne ich nicht.

also muck hier nicht rum  <<war ein scherz, nicht das hier wieder was nach hinten losgeht


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

Galrian schrieb:
			
		

> das unsere teiche keine natur sind weiß ich wohl selbst. du hast es aber so verfaßt als wenn man einfach zu irgendeinen teich fährt und sich was rausholt.
> wenn ihr so komische dinger habt die immer platt gemacht werden ist es wohl was anderes. soetwas kenne ich nicht.
> 
> also muck hier nicht rum  <<war ein scherz, nicht das hier wieder was nach hinten losgeht



Ich meinte damit , daß unsere Teiche sehr wohl ein Stück Natur sind !!
Wer das nicht glaubt , tut mir leid.
Man könnte auch ne Garage bauen oder alles pflastern.
 
Im Biosphärengebiet sollte man natürlich nichts ausgraben.
Das ist wohl logisch 8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

ob ein gartenteich natur ist darüberläßt sich streiten. ich denke aber das man damit lebewesen helfen kann welche auf feuchte umgebung angewiesen sind.
diese werden schließlich immer weniger.  

und ein gartenteich ist mehr natur als eine gepflasterte auffahrt oder so, da hast du wohl recht. aber natur ist er nicht.
außerdem fummeln wir ja auch immer ein bischen darin rum anstatt ihm freien lauf zu lassen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> @ Gladiator von Köln
> doch genauso. Ich bin 192cm groß und 105 kg schwer (also Gladiator von Lindelbeach) und stelle mich in aller Größe vor die Aussage von Susanne !!!
> Eugen



Eugen - danke Dir - das finde ich total lieb von Dir


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

wer ist denn hier gladiator


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

na- schau mal ins profil von christian


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

Hi Galrian,
das eine war die e-mail adresse von Christian, der andere bin ich   
Ich habe eben von meiner Tochter erfahren, dass ich voll im Trend liege. Früher wusch man mit dem Waschbrett, heute benutzt man die Waschtrommel   
Grüsse aus Lindelbach, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

@eugen- dürfte aber nur für die kleine wäsche langen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

@ GerdK : danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

ich kann nur sagen: der arme stör!:-(


----------

